# How Are Members Staying Updated?



## silb (May 24, 2019)

Good afternoon folks,

Hope everyone is staying safe indoors and coping with the latest Covid news that's going about. I was just curious to find out how people are ensuring they get non-biased information on everything that's going down. I've been sticking to this guidance sheet from a safety specialist that's been really helpful. My worry is that Facebook has been full of all kinds of nonsense and it can be hard to sort fact from fiction and sensationalist headlines.

Hope you're all taking care out there!

Chris


----------



## MattL (Jul 14, 2020)

*Stay Safe*



silb said:


> Good afternoon folks,
> 
> Hope everyone is staying safe indoors and coping with the latest Covid news that's going about. I was just curious to find out how people are ensuring they get non-biased information on everything that's going down. I've been sticking to this guidance sheet from a safety specialist that's been really helpful. My worry is that Facebook has been full of all kinds of nonsense and it can be hard to sort fact from fiction and sensationalist headlines.
> 
> ...


I only focus on the local news instead of the national ones. It is less politically motivated.


----------

